# Mac Mini is almost interesting



## osxhla (Feb 20, 2005)

Why does the Mac Mini almost make me excited but leaves me unstirred?

1. Needs dual gigabit ethernet ports, it has only one 100mbit ethernet port
2. Needs at least one Firewire 800 port
3. Overpriced by exactly $100.00 dollars.
4. The Mini shouldn't have an internal CDROM drive. I'd rather have a smaller package and a USB CDROM. A USB CDROM is nice so the user would not have to worry about getting a CDROM disc stuck inside their Mac without a manual/mechanichal eject button. 

Without these features, I'm not going to retire my G4 450 Cube.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 20, 2005)

CD-ROM drives? Those area available for eduation market only, I think.. the consumers choosing between combo and superdrive. So there is no CD-ROM drive.

Id you need 2 ethernet ports, why not use wireless instead?


----------



## symphonix (Feb 20, 2005)

1. The Mac mini is a low cost home computer. Why would it need Dual gigabit ethernet? Even the iMac G5 doesn't get this feature, and its not really missed. A single gigabit ethernet chipset adds a lot to a unit's cost and heat production. I can't imagine many situations where dual gigabit would ever be used, especially not on a home computer.

2. Well, it would be nice, but since most Mac mini owners won't even use firewire, and most of those who do will only use it to hook up a video camera, it seems a bit pointless.

3. How do you figure that? We've had a few arguments on this board about the price point. The fact is, its very hard to find an equivalent computer of any type that beats the mini on price. Sure, some makers are cheaper, but you get what you pay for.

4. I don't understand this one at all. I've never heard of a stuck CD, but even so, surely it would be just as likely to stick in an external drive as an internal drive. I mean, a CD drive is a CD drive, right? Just because its outside the case doesn't make any difference.


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Feb 20, 2005)

osxhla said:
			
		

> Why does the Mac Mini almost make me excited but leaves me unstirred?
> 
> 1. Needs dual gigabit ethernet ports, it has only one 100mbit ethernet port
> 2. Needs at least one Firewire 800 port
> ...


Don't agree with any of these points.

There's only one aspect of the Mac mini which leaves me wanting more (*disclaimer: I have no idea about whether what I'm about to say is true - I just read it somewhere - I'd be happier if it actually wasn't*): apparently you need a dual G5 machine to watch HD TV using EyeTV. The Mac mini won't cut it.

Kap


----------



## ScottW (Feb 20, 2005)

It should be everything a PowerMac is, for half the current listed price of a Mac Mini. Then, it would be everything. But still over-priced. <roll eyes>


----------



## Mephisto (Feb 20, 2005)

osxhla said:
			
		

> 1. Needs dual gigabit ethernet ports, it has only one 100mbit ethernet port


On a "budget" home system?  That makes no sense. Even HDTV would not saturate a single 100mbit port.  Maybe for second or third generation Mac minis but not the first release.  The reason for the delay has nothing to do with maturity of the product but more to do with a potential shift in the market.  I would epect that a new Mac Mini will be released roughly 6-9 months after Tiger (if not earlier) to more fully utilize the features available in the new version of the OS.



			
				osxhla said:
			
		

> 2. Needs at least one Firewire 800 port


This I can see, but again for the target market it was probably cut to reduce cost.  A Firewire 800 port would help on expandability though.  If Apple wants to target the HTPC market 2 firewire ports, preferably 1394b, would be useful.



			
				osxhla said:
			
		

> 3. Overpriced by exactly $100.00 dollars.


Not in my opinion.  It could probably be sold cheaper but $500 puts it at an approachable price point for the U.S. market without encroaching too much on other Apple products.  Apple has never been about bargain basement prices and the Mac Mini does not change this.  $400 would marginalize profit on the unit which is only viable in large volume that Apple does not have (think Dell).



			
				osxhla said:
			
		

> 4. The Mini shouldn't have an internal CDROM drive. I'd rather have a smaller package and a USB CDROM. A USB CDROM is nice so the user would not have to worry about getting a CDROM disc stuck inside their Mac without a manual/mechanichal eject button.


This will not happen.  If you want an external drive buy one and do not use the internal drive.  Removing the Combo Drive would not decrease the overall size much and would reduce functionality a great deal.  The desire for a system from Apple without an optical drive is marginal at best.  This would hurt sales significantly and would be marketing suicide for the target market.



			
				osxhla said:
			
		

> Without these features, I'm not going to retire my G4 450 Cube.



Well I guess you are going to be keeping your Cube for a long time then 

It really all boils down to one thing:  The product you want is not the product that Apple is trying to sell.  Further your price point is not practical, especially with the additions you demand.


----------



## Mephisto (Feb 20, 2005)

Ceroc Addict said:
			
		

> apparently you need a dual G5 machine to watch HD TV using EyeTV. The Mac mini won't cut it.
> 
> Kap



True.  If you have an HDTV with firewire though it can play through that quite well.  The best bet for HDTV in the mini would be a breakout box to handle the decoding or for a future revision to include a hardware decoder.


----------



## Mephisto (Feb 20, 2005)

symphonix said:
			
		

> 4. I don't understand this one at all. I've never heard of a stuck CD, but even so, surely it would be just as likely to stick in an external drive as an internal drive. I mean, a CD drive is a CD drive, right? Just because its outside the case doesn't make any difference.



You can open most tray loading drives with a paper clip.  CDs getting stuck are not common anymore, you might as well worry about getting struck by a meteor.  As the drive gets old (5-6 years) the loader may fail, but if that happens you will need to replace the drive anyway.


----------



## Randman (Feb 21, 2005)

Keep the Cube, cuz your points are way off. Get a PowerMac if you want more punch. But don't complain about costs then.


----------



## blue&whiteman (Feb 21, 2005)

osxhla said:
			
		

> Why does the Mac Mini almost make me excited but leaves me unstirred?
> 
> 1. Needs dual gigabit ethernet ports, it has only one 100mbit ethernet port
> 2. Needs at least one Firewire 800 port
> ...



please stop talking out of your butt..  you're making the whole forum smell.  

seriously though..  you don't know whats up at all.


----------



## diablojota (Feb 21, 2005)

I think it's kind of retarded to not retire your 450mhz Cube at the price point of the Mac mini, if you need the power. It has just about everything your cube has and then some. For example, the processing power is far better. At that price point, it's cheaper than upgrading your Cube. But if you don't need to upgrade, then don't. But as you can see, most people disagree with you.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 21, 2005)

Maybe he does have an external CD drive, 2 gigabit etehernet ports, and 2x fw 800 ports on his cube?


----------



## blue&whiteman (Feb 21, 2005)

also, the amount of space apple would save by taking out the optical drive is hardly the thickness of 2 dvd-r disks.  the drive is quite thin and it would only be room saved vertically if they did and that isn't worth it at all.  the logic board is pretty much as long and wide as the optical drive.


----------



## diablojota (Feb 21, 2005)

Well, not only that, it just doesn't make sense to sell a base consumer system without a cd-rom, combo, or super drive in the first place. Education systems sure. But it also isn't a laptop. It is a desktop machine.


----------



## Jeffo (Feb 21, 2005)

Giaguara said:
			
		

> Maybe he does have an external CD drive, 2 gigabit etehernet ports, and 2x fw 800 ports on his cube?



this was the first thing i thought of when this delusional person said he was keeping his cube.


----------



## TommyWillB (Feb 21, 2005)

blue&whiteman said:
			
		

> please stop talking out of your butt.. you're making the whole forum smell...


Not the serene response you'd expect from someone with that avatar.

The path to enlightentment is a rough road indeed.


----------



## blue&whiteman (Feb 21, 2005)

TommyWillB said:
			
		

> Not the serene response you'd expect from someone with that avatar.
> 
> The path to enlightentment is a rough road indeed.



the only standards I live by are my own..  I tell it like it is.


----------



## Randman (Feb 22, 2005)

blue&whiteman said:
			
		

> the only standards I live by are my own..  I tell it like it is.


 I don't remember you saying anything particularly memorable or enlightening. I guess that's just the way it is, eh?


----------



## adambyte (Feb 22, 2005)

Oh, c'mon, what, like a... uh.... Buddhist or whatever that means, can't have a sense of humor? I thought it was just purely humorous, not insulting or malicious. 

if anything, slightly gross. But kinda funny.

btw, In my opinion, the Mac Mini is what the Cube SHOULD have been. A non-expandable low end product, not a non-expandable "pro-sumer" product.


----------



## diablojota (Feb 22, 2005)

adambyte said:
			
		

> btw, In my opinion, the Mac Mini is what the Cube SHOULD have been. A non-expandable low end product, not a non-expandable "pro-sumer" product.



Well, basically it was a non-expandable low end product with a "pro-sumer" price. If I remember correctly, I think you could've gotten an iMac with all the same features and a screen (however not quite as stylish) for a lot less.
Stupid price. Apple would've sold at least twice as many of them if it was below the $1k price point.


----------



## blue&whiteman (Feb 22, 2005)

adambyte said:
			
		

> Oh, c'mon, what, like a... uh.... Buddhist or whatever that means, can't have a sense of humor? I thought it was just purely humorous, not insulting or malicious.
> 
> if anything, slightly gross. But kinda funny.



thanks    people think buddhist = boring person that isn't allowed to laugh or joke.  for the record a buddhist is allowed to laugh, joke and even get man from time to time.  its called being human.


----------



## blue&whiteman (Feb 22, 2005)

Randman said:
			
		

> I don't remember you saying anything particularly memorable or enlightening. I guess that's just the way it is, eh?



I never claimed to have said anything enlightening..  what is is with people and not understanding plain english?

*sticks head in sand*


----------



## Randman (Feb 22, 2005)

Ah, see you made an assumption. You said you tell it like it is. My response was that your "telling it like it is" doesn't seem to memorable and/or enlightening. 

 So, if you're wondering about people and understanding plain English, look in the mirror once you pull your head out ... of the sand.


----------



## blue&whiteman (Feb 22, 2005)

Randman said:
			
		

> Ah, see you made an assumption. You said you tell it like it is. My response was that your "telling it like it is" doesn't seem to memorable and/or enlightening.
> 
> So, if you're wondering about people and understanding plain English, look in the mirror once you pull your head out ... of the sand.



wow..  its not supposed to be memorable nor enlightening.  the guy was talking like he was living in bizarro world.  dual gigabit ethernet on the lowest mac available?

I simply said to stop talking crap..  the end.  not enlightening.  not memorable.  

get it?


----------



## Randman (Feb 22, 2005)

Oh, I get it. Didn't you see my post? 

You seem to have trouble realising when people are taking the piss with you though. ::ha::

Also, don't chide people about English when your own leaves much to be desired.   ::angel::


----------



## blue&whiteman (Feb 22, 2005)

are you done bothering me now?  also, telling someone not to take shots at another while making one of your own really makes your point weak.  even I a person with such bad english skills knows that!


----------



## diablojota (Feb 22, 2005)

Okay. Knock it off. Someone be the bigger person and stop.


----------



## abratech (Mar 31, 2005)

Believe  it or not, CD's do still get stuck. 

My mac mini just swallowed a dvd. 

I just got a brand new mac mini with combo/dvd drive. The first DVD i put in there (logic pro 7, made by apple), was swallowed by the drive and is now stuck. 

There is no button for manual eject. I am stuck here with a $1000 cd in my mac mini that I'm gonna send back to apple, with the cd in there. I might just have a lemon and others are fine, but there is a threshold for user-helplessness' that apple created long ago with non-penetrable products,  and they have epitomized this with the mini.

There's really no way to get this thing out with tweezers unless i take the shell off, (voiding the warranty?
).

Anyway Its a nice package, but if problems like this are common, or just in the future you run into small mechanical malfunctions, it's quite a hassle/expense for both apple and consumers. But i guess thats part of the deal... 








			
				Mephisto said:
			
		

> You can open most tray loading drives with a paper clip.  CDs getting stuck are not common anymore, you might as well worry about getting struck by a meteor.  As the drive gets old (5-6 years) the loader may fail, but if that happens you will need to replace the drive anyway.


----------



## abratech (Mar 31, 2005)

Believe  it or not, CD's do still get stuck. 

My mac mini just swallowed a dvd. 

I just got a brand new mac mini with combo/dvd drive. The first DVD i put in there (logic pro 7, made by apple), was swallowed by the drive and is now stuck. 

There is no button for manual eject. I am stuck here with a $1000 cd in my mac mini that I'm gonna send back to apple, with the cd in there. I might just have a lemon and others are fine, but there is a threshold for user-helplessness' that apple created long ago with non-penetrable products,  and they have epitomized this with the mini.

There's really no way to get this thing out with tweezers unless i take the shell off, (voiding the warranty?
).

Anyway Its a nice package, but if problems like this are common, or just in the future you run into small mechanical malfunctions, it's quite a hassle/expense for both apple and consumers. But i guess thats part of the deal...


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 31, 2005)

No offence, but who buys a mini to run Logic Pro 7?


----------



## Pengu (Apr 1, 2005)

Im most stumped by the need for dual gigabit ethernet. this is standard on ONE type of computer. servers. just because some people USE mini's as servers, doesn't mean they're intended that way.


----------



## abratech (Apr 1, 2005)

ElDiabloConCaca said:
			
		

> No offence, but who buys a mini to run Logic Pro 7?




I don't know, cuz I got both for free. 

However, with a 1.42Ghz mac mini and 1gig of cheap ram, thats more powerful than most single processor G4's 
(including yours) and powerbooks out there. And if you're running a firewire I/O and save most of the heavy processing for 'post-production', you don't really need pci slots.


----------



## Masamune (Apr 2, 2005)

We've only had it set up for three days but the mac mini seems to be fine to me, although it is the first mac i've used.


----------



## tumbleguts (Apr 21, 2005)

The mac mini > IS < almost interesting.

But remember - mac savvy people who visit sites such as this one are not really the intended target market.

And therefore, suggestions such as "dual gigabit ethernet" are totally irrelevant.

Sure, we all marvel at its price, features, and size. But serious mac users know they want something with a little more room to grow. The irony here is that generally people don't take full advantage of the expandability of the mac towers they buy anyway... ("don't box me in" syndrome). 

So there you have it. The mac mini. And unless you have a G5 - it's no-doubt better than your mac in more ways then one. 

...And what interests me, is how people are seriously contemplating the mac mini and finding ways around the limited expandablity - like attaching external firewire hard-drives... etc. 

It really does make you think, heh...


----------

